# My one-a -day metal working project.



## julianf (29 Mar 2020)

Appologies to those on the MIG forum as I've posted there also.

I've set myself a bit of a goal to get one of these lines sorted every day.

I'm on day #3 now, so I'll just post up the backlog in one go, and then my progress as I go along.

This is all in-house work. 

Day #1 - 258c reprint


----------



## julianf (29 Mar 2020)

Day #2 - 291 reprint


----------



## julianf (29 Mar 2020)

Day #3 - 205 reprint







...and that brings this thread up to speed. I'll be back tomorrow with another shot of some obscure part!


----------



## xy mosian (29 Mar 2020)

Is that a front panel for some audio sythesizer, or similar?
xy


----------



## AJB Temple (29 Mar 2020)

Indeed! What is it?


----------



## novocaine (29 Mar 2020)

Bulcha 200 series?


----------



## julianf (30 Mar 2020)

Day #4 - 206 reprint







And, yes, they are panels for clones of the 1970s buchla 200 system.

(modular analogue synthesiser)


----------



## julianf (31 Mar 2020)

Day #5 - 207 reprint (more slider porn)


----------



## julianf (1 Apr 2020)

Day #6 - Custom 207

This one is kind of just showing off.

A chap called Andrew mailed me his custom drill file at 8pm last night. We discussed the text amendments last night, and now its cut and printed with a custom 1-off silk screen print the next day.

I wont pretend this work is cheap, or that every request is done at the same speed, but it shows what is possible with all equipment on-site - and with a global apocalypse focusing the mind!


----------



## julianf (2 Apr 2020)

Day #7 of my chopping and printing frenzy - the 208


----------



## julianf (3 Apr 2020)

My project "goal" for the day is done - the 296


----------



## julianf (4 Apr 2020)

Just finished the countersink on this one - day #9 : the 212


----------

